# Crónica Cleteras (agosto )



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimados :

Como todos sabemos ; las novedades en el mundo del mountain bike se mueven año con año en forma por demás acelerada ,a veces con mejoras reales , a veces con cambios que se ven más dirigidos a la venta de nuevos componentes que al desempeño o mejora de los mismos .

Hay algunos asuntos que quiero comentar :

Primeramente creo que ya no hay vuelta de hoja , tanto Sram como Shimano , Shimano como Sram se van en sus grupos principales a los 10 pasos en el cassette , ya sea en la modalidad de dos platos en el crank o tres , de todos modos “Juan te llamas….” o sea no hay de otra , quien quiera estrenar “drive train 2011 “ tendrá que comprarse a “Wilson Simonal “ su 3x10 o su 2x10 .

Mucho ya se está hablando sobre las ventajas y desventajas de el cambio , tal como fue hace 12 o 11 años cuando pasamos del 3x8 al 3x10 , ahí ya será cuestión MUY PERSONAL a quien le cuadre o no los 10 pasos .

Sin embargo toda tempestad trae después su calma y ya se está viendo , los componentes ( que nos guste o no ) van a quedar desplazados ( iba a utilizar anacrónico u obsoleto , pero me gustó más la palabra desplazado ….) decía que los componentes que van a estar y están siendo desplazados resulta que ahora están a precios realmente de oferta , bueno en USA…, de todos modos en este foro hay un marcado gusto por comprar allende las fronteras ja ja ja .

Estas ofertas se ven principalmente en las gamas altas , hay extraordinarios precios en el grupo de componentes Shimano XTR , así que para quien no le importe traer XTR aunque sea “el anterior “ pues es el momento de adquirir componentes de ese grupo , y para quien tiene ( o tenemos …) algún componente XTR que hayamos comprado en éste año del bicentenario , pues a tragar saliva que ya salió el XTR nuevo , chín!!!!

También ya es un hecho para el 2011 la gran oferta de cuadros , horquillas y tazas de dirección de los llamados tapered o taper o cónicos o como Uds.quieran llamarle , incluso algunos cuadros xc y trailbike ya vienen tapered , ni hablar otra jalada de las mentes BRILLANTE$$$ que lo idearon y de las mentes de borrego que le siguieron en casi todas las marcas.

Sin embargo hay también asuntos más agradables para el 2011 , como el anuncio de la compañía Ibis de producir de ahora en adelante un solo cuadro del modelo Mojo de 140 mm. de recorrido , ya nada más tendrán el Mojo SL desapareciendo el Mojo “normal “ , seguirá el Mojo HD de 160 mm. de recorrido y también se dispondrá de un up-grade de los soportes delanteros del amortiguador para volver el Mojo HD en un Mojo HD 140 es decir con 140 mm. de viaje (obvio mediante cambio de shock ) así se tendrá otra interesante opción en las excelentes Ibis Mojo.

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Error de dedo o sea fé de erratas jijiji*



the last biker said:


> Estimados :
> 
> tal como fue hace 12 o 11 años cuando pasamos del 3x8 al *3x10 *, ahí ya será cuestión MUY PERSONAL a quien le cuadre o no los 10 pasos .
> 
> ...


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*SRAM vs SHIMANO*

Si mi estimado Last biker, se van a poner buenos los moquetazos entre las dos megapotencias de los compontentes, Sram clama ser lider en innovacion y tecnologia pues con su grupo XX se madrugó a Shimano. Por otra parte Shimano dice que lo suyo no fue una revolucion, sino un refinamiento es su maxima expresion.

Quieeeeeeen ganaraaa?
Pues yo creo que los 2.

Quiieeeen perderaaaa?
Nosotros los consumidores.

Lo que si es un hecho es de que los componentes de los modelos "anteriores" al 2011 estan a un super precio nunca antes visto y segun mis fuentes todavia falta que bajen un poco mas es los proximos meses, nada mas que a riesgo de que se agoten antes.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Cuando saquen un cassette de 12 velocidades y una multi de 4 a la mejor cambio, mientras, mientras funcionen los cambios, son buenos.

En mi caso, por una parte no tengo lana ni ganas para cambiar a un 2 x 10, y otra, no le veo el caso, a excepción que sea quitar el plato grande de la multi (que no lo uso), y que el engrane mas alto sea 36 (en contra de 34 actual).

Pero en que si uno es mejor que otro, es como comparar si el helado de chocolate es mejor que el de vainilla, los dos saben bien, engordan mucho, y nunca vamos a llegar a una conclusión unánime (a excepción de ser de un grupo de un integrante).


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

the last biker said:


> ........Sin embargo hay también asuntos más agradables para el 2011 , como el anuncio de la compañía Ibis de producir de ahora en adelante un solo cuadro del modelo Mojo de 140 mm. de recorrido , ya nada más tendrán el Mojo SL desapareciendo el Mojo "normal " , seguirá el Mojo HD de 160 mm. de recorrido y también se dispondrá de un up-grade de los soportes delanteros del amortiguador para volver el Mojo HD en un Mojo HD 140 es decir con 140 mm. de viaje (obvio mediante cambio de shock ) así se tendrá otra interesante opción en las excelentes Ibis Mojo.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> the last biker


Eso de obvio, creo que no es obvio. Hay varias opciones que tienen los diseñadores para cambiar el recorrido y geometría de una bici. Puede ser, como dices, un cambio de shock, pero también puede ser un cambio de algun rocker, o simplemente cambiar la posición de un ojo a otro (como en la Moto Lite de Titus).


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Ibis Mojo , SL , HD 160 , HD 140 ......*



rzozaya1969 said:


> Eso de obvio, creo que no es obvio. Hay varias opciones que tienen los diseñadores para cambiar el recorrido y geometría de una bici. Puede ser, como dices, un cambio de shock, pero también puede ser un cambio de algun rocker, o simplemente cambiar la posición de un ojo a otro (como en la Moto Lite de Titus).


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimado :
Seguramente no me dí a entender o posiblemente no me entendiste .

Me estoy refiriendo única y exclusivamente a los cambios para el 2011 de las bicis Ibis Mojo , y no a otra cosa mas .

Desde su aparición hasta el año pasado , Ibis solo fabricaba dos modelos de Ibis Mojo , " la carbon " o sea la original y la SL , ambas con geometrías y recorridos similares o sea 140 mm. (5.5 inches )

Para el 2011 desaparece la Mojo carbon (o sea la original y normal ) y ya solo saldrá la Ibis Mojo SL , pero con mas variedad de colores .

Dado el éxito de estos cuadros , Ibis lanzó un nuevo cuadro , el Mojo HD 160 , que es un cuadro con mas recorrido y mas resistente pero con un peso contenido , y dirigido a ciclistas mas radicales y yo añadiría que mas pesados .

La Mojo HD a tenido una demanda muy fuerte , y a muchos ciclistas les ha gustado mucho el cuadro pero no ven la necesidad de tener tanto recorrido , de tal forma que para los poseedores de Mojos HD que quieran tener solamente 140 mm. de recorrido , Ibis pone a su disposición Los Mojo HD LImbo Chips , que son los soportes delanteros del amortiguador para que junto con un cambio de amortiguador del 8.5 x 2.5" (Mojo HD) a un 7.875 x 2.0" (Mojo SL) le puedan bajar el recorrido a sus bicis HD de 160 a 140 mm. , lo cual es ideal para los que buscan una bici de fibra de carbono que cierre el gap entre las SL y las HD de 160 , o sea lo mejor de dos excelentes mundos .

De tal forma que quien quiera puede hacer el ajuste a su bici HD 160 o bien quien así lo prefiera puede comprar su HD ya sea en 160 o 140 mm. de recorrido .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

the last biker said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Estimado :
> Seguramente no me dí a entender o posiblemente no me entendiste .
> ...


Si entiendo que ese es el caso en la HD, pero no era obvio que necesitas cambiar un shock para un cambio de recorrido, mucho depende de la bici en cuestión.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Si entiendo que ese es el caso en la HD, pero no era obvio que necesitas cambiar un shock para un cambio de recorrido, mucho depende de la bici en cuestión.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hablando de la Ibis Mojo HD , si se quiere cambiar el recorrido de 160 a 140 mm. además de cambiar los soportes del amortiguador , hay que cambiar el amortiguador por uno de menor longitud (ojo a ojo ) y menor recorrido.

Luego entonces para mí es obvio el cambio de amortiguador para el cambio de recorrido o dicho de otra forma , para mí me queda claro y es visible y manifiesto el cambio de amortiguador .

the last biker


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*SRAM versus SHIMANO o SHIMANO versus SRAM...*



DrF035 said:


> Si mi estimado Last biker, se van a poner buenos los moquetazos entre las dos megapotencias de los compontentes, Sram clama ser lider en innovacion y tecnologia pues con su grupo XX se madrugó a Shimano. Por otra parte Shimano dice que lo suyo no fue una revolucion, sino un refinamiento es su maxima expresion.
> 
> Quieeeeeeen ganaraaa?
> Pues yo creo que los 2.
> ...


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> Quieeeeeeen ganaraaa?
> Pues yo creo que los 2.
> 
> Quiieeeen perderaaaa?
> Nosotros los consumidores.


Ni más ni menos. Cierto es que tanto SRAM como Shimano contribuyen al desarrollo e innovación en componentes para bicicletas, pero también es cierto que ambos se rigen principalmente por las venta$$$ de esos componentes... y pues cada cierto tiempo se ven en la necesidad de "desarrollar" e "innovar" para que el flujo de ingre$o$ no se detenga. Nos cambiaron del 3x8 al 3x9, sin necesidad (no hay quien use el engrane de 11 en el cassette más de 300-400 Mts en la montaña). Luego Shimano en 2003 nos quiso convencer de que "lo mejor" eran mandos ruteros; hoy son historia. Sram se adelanta al 2x10 cuando, nuevamente, no hay necesidad ni ventajas claras. ¿Qué vendrá después...?

Lo más triste de esto es que, nosotros los consumidores, a sabiendas de que somos los que tenemos más que perder y menos que ganar, en cuanto salen nuevos componentes ya los estamos comprando (y si es posible comprarlos antes de que salgan al mercado, mejor). Ya sea por snobismo, ya sea por ignorancia, ya sea por el factor _"my c0ck is much bigger than yours"_, ya sea porque no nos queremos "quedar atrás", el caso es que ya nos anda por traer "lo último" en la bicicleta. Mientras tanto, SRAM y Shimano felices de la vida.

Compro, luego existo...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Abuelita de Batman.......*



blatido said:


> Ni más ni menos. Cierto es que tanto SRAM como Shimano contribuyen al desarrollo e innovación en componentes para bicicletas, pero también es cierto que ambos se rigen principalmente por las venta$$$ de esos componentes... y pues cada cierto tiempo se ven en la necesidad de "desarrollar" e "innovar" para que el flujo de ingre$o$ no se detenga. Nos cambiaron del 3x8 al 3x9, sin necesidad (no hay quien use el engrane de 11 en el cassette más de 300-400 Mts en la montaña). Luego Shimano en 2003 nos quiso convencer de que "lo mejor" eran mandos ruteros; hoy son historia. Sram se adelanta al 2x10 cuando, nuevamente, no hay necesidad ni ventajas claras. ¿Qué vendrá después...?
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

blatido said:


> Nos cambiaron del 3x8 al 3x9, sin necesidad (no hay quien use el engrane de 11 en el cassette más de 300-400 Mts en la montaña).
> :


El de 11 tiene su función en 2x9, yo lo ocupo por más de 6 kilómetros en cada rodada, y no me imagino que haría sin el sin tener que usar un tercer plato.

Y en ese mismo sentido, 2x10 puede tener futuro, pero a mi me gusta por la posibilidad de correr un 1x10. Ahora bien, de igual forma como el cambio 3x8 a 3x9 no tiene mucho sentido por la poca necesidad de usar el 11, ya me imagino ese mismo caso en un 3x10.

ni hablar, el consumismo puro.. ajajaj


----------

